# Grand River trib



## awcrow91 (Dec 23, 2015)

Went 2/3 on a small trib tonight. Water was a good green. Both caught on black jig.









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm debating on heading that way Saturday or Sunday, I usually fish east of the grand but ha e been thinking of trying new water....Think the eastern rivers will fish by then ?


----------



## awcrow91 (Dec 23, 2015)

I know Conny and Bula are fishing now. Grand will be iffy for the weekend.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

awcrow91 said:


> I know Conny and Bula are fishing now. Grand will be iffy for the weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Grand is over 3000 so I think it will be w little more than iffy lol. I also saw Connie is 400 and heard it was pretty muddy today.


----------



## lpltonker (Sep 9, 2006)

Also got out on Thursday at a couple of east side tribs...first one surprisingly did not produce at first light...gave that about two hours and moved to another. Went to a favorite hole that was open....first drift.....BAM.....nice ten minute battle for this girl. Pink egg pattern. Had one other hookup but lost it. Moved further upstream after a tip from someone leaving and got another nice female. Great way to end the year!


----------

